

Average Web Page Size Triples Since 2003 - astrec
http://www.websiteoptimization.com/speed/tweak/average-web-page/

======
redorb
How much has bandwith increased? (or amount of highspeed users?) .. Im just
happy the amount of "splash pages" hasn't relatively increased.

The best service on that site:
<http://www.websiteoptimization.com/services/analyze/>

------
sanswork
Wow 300KB is the average. I never would have thought it to be even close.

I was doing a design for a particularly graphic intensive site(the whole page
was basically one photograph) and was cringing when it hit 90KB for the page.

I think another factor is the widespread use of javascript frameworks where as
in the past most javascript code found on sites was custom for that site.

------
pg
Not here....

